

There are no excuses for companies not to engage in social media - marketer
http://www.centernetworks.com/companies-engaging-social-media

======
iamdave
Yes there is. The balkanization of marketing didn't come with Web 2.0 when web
designers suddenly started blogging and calling themselves marketing gurus on
Twitter..it started when companies began posting videos on YouTube, creating
Facebook accounts and Facebook pages, and shoving their names down people's
throats and calling it marketing.

I'm not saying DON'T get involved with social media, I'm saying get involved
with social media because you _want_ to interact and help your audience become
more familiar with your brand. Not because you want to see how many people are
going to come back to your site after you suddenly appear on Twitter, hoping
they'll regurgitate XYZ Widgets and thinking about nothing more than corporate
rhetoric and bottom lines.

The excuse: doing it because it because you think with your wallet instead of
with your heart.

Companies, get involved in social media for the social interaction, and
nothing else.

------
moses1400
a look at internal and external social media - even if a company doesn't
participate externally does not mean they shouldn't participate internally

